# Harmony has a sister!



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm just showing off like the proud daddy I am!
It's funny.. I fell in love with Capuchines and Jacobins, and had one literally fall into my lap! Then, looking to find him a full-time roommate, I decide that a Classic Oriental Frill would be a good addition to the house (smaller, mellow..)
Lo and behold, the Wild Bird Fund gets in a female Classic Frill, and now Cadence has moved in!
Of course, 4 weeks of training has gone right out the door!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are very pretty pigeons! Im guessing cadence layed an egg when she was with the wild bird fund.? do you have a guess of what sex the cap is? 

keep tabs on the new birds droppings just in case, it is too late now to quanatine for the few weeks to see if she carrys or has an illness.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

She's had 2 fecal tests... I have them both on a wormer due to a positive. I keep a very close eye on the droppings!
Harmony is 100% male... 5 minutes after I released her from the carrier, he was puffing and dancing...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thats cute! did the new bird lay eggs before?


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes. The person who was fostering her said she'd laid eggs. harmony (The Capuchine) was dumped in a park on the upper west side of Manhattan, Cadence was found 6 months ago under a car in the East Village... The person who found her kept her caged till last Thursday, when they surrendered her to the Wild Bird Fund...


----------

